# goose opener



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

it is one month away....so who is ready? I am not all set up as far as land goes...but I am giving myself a quick kick in the butt!!!! We always have our go to spot..... but I need to get permission on a couple of more spots.. I just finished making jerky with the last of last years geese and that is the best jerky that I have made!!!! I bought a TM blanket blind from cabella's this year ( I need to mud) which should help me out with the concielment part and It is real comfy set up in the living room .... Mann I cant wait for the endless waiting and the adrenalin rush when you see them lighting in on your set!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i plan on doing a lot of goose/duck this year, got into it last year sitting on the tailgate at the neighbors pond... its funny watching addie drag a goose around


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Honk, Honk, cluck cluck cluck Bang Splash. Perfect.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Knocking the wasp and mud daubber nests out of the shells today.
Puppy is nearly ready to take on her first goose.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I love the early season because u really do not have to prepare alot---U could use milk jugs for decoys and have some of ur buddies who sound terrible on the calls, calling ---- The goose are so dumb early part of the year they would still come in--This is a great time of year to teach beginners

--But I also like late season hunting cool crisp morning and a big ole flock coming in, ya just can't beat it.

Mike http://groups.msn.com/walleyefishinglakeerie


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Won't be long! I don't get as excited for the early season as I used to, too many yahoo's out in the nice weather. But it is hard not to get pumped up when they started flying a couple of weeks ago!

Owen, you need to get a hard hat this year if you get any to come in like that single down here last season.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hard hats get in the way man.

Im going to need to put a few close this year,
Have the new puppy to work on picking up big birds.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't wait.Gun is patterened in.Just finished building blind on duck boat and the dog is just about trained and ready to go!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

The closer the better! What breed did you get and how old is she?


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Its a chocolate lab and its a male.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a pic of Max.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yup, ready... dont use dekes or anything, just sit on the tailgate and shoot while they try to land in the pond then addie swims out to get them


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...s/blackduckmigration/tabid/18548/Default.aspx
http://www.ducks.org/Conservation/BlackDuckStudy/3410/BlackDuckStudy.html

such an awesome study. Probably my favorite duck


----------

